# The Deliverance Boys - A Verde River Adventure



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks for the post.....good stuff. We get so caught up in our new-fangled gear that we forget that years ago people floated all these rivers in military surplus rafts with gear that we consider archaic. They all lived to tell the tale, and passed their love of the rivers on to us.

Here's my put-in story. This happened about 16-17 years ago. I had caught the whitewater bug from friends who took me down Alpine Canyon in my little 10 Outcast fishing cataraft. I then started running some day trips with other experienced rafters to learn more. So, myself and two other female friends went over to Flaming Gorge to run section A, Dam to Little Hole. A class II -II+ day run. My one friend had many years of whitewater experience, and had her kayak. I had my mini cat, and the third gal (the newbie) a SOT kayak. We were attired in wet suits, splash gear, helmets, PFDs. We had our safety gear, and were having a safety talk with our newbie before launching. On the put-in ramp with us was a family with a rental bucket boat, Wally World water ski life jackets, t-shirts, bathing suits, and flip flops. The older male ramp rangers completely ignored the family, and focused on us.....three women. "You ladies know how fast and cold that water is?" (Yep, that's why we're in wet suits). "You gals know there's rapids on this river?" (Yep, that's why we have safety equipment). They were very polite, but their concern for us because we were women drove us crazy. Needless to say, we pulled over multiple times to assist the family after they flipped in several of the rapids. When we hit the takeout, we had to tell their panicked pick-up folks that they were ok, and would be along shortly. They had told their friends they'd be at the takeout two hours earlier. I'm sure the family had a good time, and had lots of stories to tell afterwards. I still have to laugh when I remember this story.


----------



## B4otter (Apr 20, 2009)

I was out checking flows east of Chino Valley back in '75 or '76 when I ran into Miller and Carpenter putting in at outflow from Sullivan Lake for first descent (lake to lake) of the headwaters of the Verde. Knew 'em both from Prescott College days, back when if you passed another vehicle with a kayak on it, both stopped (no matter which direction you were traveling) to exchange info. Kayaks were only made from fiberglass then, and a "splat" would result in several hours of inhaling resin fumes and making patches before getting back on the water... Carpenter traded me my first Hollowtub, in '79 I think - what a difference - and we boated the Salt together back then, when Quartzsite Falls was still mandatory portage (Miller ran it once and nearly died).
The late 70's were great water years in AZ but for sheer volume nothing beats '83, when the bridges over the Salt in Tempe and the Agua Fria in Black Canyon City got wiped out. All new bridges -the 1919 bridge in Tempe held and so did the old bridge in BCC - for at least a year you had to detour off I-17 to get to Flagstaff. 
Verde is running less and less these days, unfortunately...


----------



## jmacn (Nov 20, 2010)

Does anyone know which rapid is referred to as Voodoo in this story? Punk rock is the only one I can think of that resembles this description, although I've never seen the wave form into a "curler." 10k is the highest I've boated the Verde so perhaps it takes those extreme high water events to form. I'd love to know which rapid used to be called Voodoo...


----------



## NorthernAZ (Apr 4, 2011)

jmacn said:


> Does anyone know which rapid is referred to as Voodoo in this story? Punk rock is the only one I can think of that resembles this description, although I've never seen the wave form into a "curler." 10k is the highest I've boated the Verde so perhaps it takes those extreme high water events to form. I'd love to know which rapid used to be called Voodoo...


Maybe Palisades at high water?


----------



## deadlizard (Mar 10, 2008)

*I had wondered that myself*



NorthernAZ said:


> Maybe Palisades at high water?


Just sent an email to Bob asking for clarification.
Gene


----------



## jmacn (Nov 20, 2010)

The way the story reads, Voodoo came shortly after the Falls which is why I'm confused. Palisades makes sense in that regard, but the curling wave is still a mystery...


----------



## deadlizard (Mar 10, 2008)

*Bob only knew it as "Voodoo"*

He responded that he had not boated the Verde in a very long time and did not frequent the Internet. Although I've never seen a curler at either Punk or Palisades, also never either at high flows. Just below the falls could describe either one I guess.

Currently in the process of updating my waypoint file from the Bob Williams map to the recent BLM release. Somewhat amazing how names for the rapids have changed over the years.


----------



## deadlizard (Mar 10, 2008)

*Typo.......*



deadlizard said:


> Although I've never seen a curler at either Punk or Palisades, also never _seen_ either at high flows.


Jeez. Probably should learn to type someday.


----------



## 86304 (Apr 15, 2008)

yep, what everyone now calls Punk, was called Voodoo in the old days. the giant, black rock at the bottom of the rapid was called Punk Rock. that was the one that 'punked you if you didn't stay far enough left. 

if you notice just above there on the left at river level, there is a spooky looking rock that is shaped like a skull. i'm told that's kind of how it got it's name. 

so it was told to me, many years ago.

i'v seen that curler there at 10,000.

bob


----------



## 86304 (Apr 15, 2008)

correction: 
if you notice just above there on the RIGHT at river level, there is a spooky looking rock that is shaped like a skull. i'm told that's kind of how it got it's name.


----------



## jmacn (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks for the Verde history. I'll keep an eye out for the Skull rock on the right next time down. My favorite run at Voodoo is right of the Punk rock at most normal levels. It gives the Verde a brief creeky feel...
-Cheers!


----------



## 86304 (Apr 15, 2008)

i,ve seen folks do that run. looks exciting. we usually lunch on top of that rock on river right, directly above. on a busy weekend it can be quite entertaining. (throw bag anyone?)

BTW: it's more like the top half of a skull. the forehead and the sunken eye sockets.

it's right at the top of the pond, above voodoo.


----------



## Dusto5 (Oct 20, 2013)

Great story! Lots of familiar themes and aspects.


----------

